# Solved: Modem keeps shutting off



## Oogies (Jan 24, 2010)

for about the past 2 months now my modem will just randomly turn itself off and try to restart itself. (if that makes any sense) for ex. i will be on the internet and then all of a sudden i cant load pages anymore. i look at my modem and the only lights that are on are the "power" and "receive" lights. the "send" is flashing and the "online" is not lit. eventually it will fix itself after about 20 minutes or it could be even an hour. to manually fix it i have to unplug all the wires from the modem, wait a few seconds, then plug them all back in and it will work again. but that fix is only temporary. 

i have COX communications internet. i tried calling them but all they did was acknowledge my modem was not connecting to them and they told me to reset it (removing the wires then plugging them in as i mentioned above).

this happens at the very least once every 2 days.
it is almost impossible to use the internet for anything except quick email checks or something like that. i can not play my games for more then 30 minutes in most cases before it just shuts off. 

just today when the internet was actually working it would sporadically go to a near stop and i would get tremendous connection lag in MW2 and my character would just glitch about the map, but then it would suddenly go back to normal. then after the 3rd "internet spazz" i lost connection to xbox live.

I am running a Wired connection to my PC and Xbox.

my router's model no.: Linksys WRT310N
my Modem: Motorola "SURFboard" SB5100 Cable modem.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi.Did Cox provide the modem.If so,I would try to get a replacement.
Sorry:I see it is a surfboard,so perhaps not ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the modem is truly resetting, you probably need a new one. If it's not ISP supplied, time to go modem shopping.


----------



## Oogies (Jan 24, 2010)

any advice on picking a modem?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you were happy and used to the Motorola,then do it again.If not then
Probably a good idea to stay with major maker.D-link/Netgear.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd look for a DOCSIS 3.0 modem from a major manufacturer.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Good suggestion.They probably do,but just touch base with your local Cox provider to make sure that they do support that technology in your area.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DOCSIS3 modems are backward compatible, I'm just figuring if he's buying a modem, might as well plan for the future.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep:When I googled it,there were quite a few links from folks who were having trouble getting support from their ISP's.Quite a few Comcast and some Cox.
That's the only reason I thought that it might be a good thing to check first.


----------



## Oogies (Jan 24, 2010)

this is going to sound really pathetic D: but you are recommending this one correct?

http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-SB61...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264463609&sr=8-2

and after purchasing a new modem what is the basic procedure to install it (other then plugging the cables in) and get it compatible with everything. or do i just plug the cables in and thats it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The basic modem installation is connecting it and then contacting the ISP, they have to change the MAC address of your account so your modem will get a connection.


----------



## Oogies (Jan 24, 2010)

im not finding major manufacturers of any docsis 3.0 modems. the only one i have found is this one. even on newegg.com thats the only one that i can find. could one of you recommend a specific modem that is reliable and fast

http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-SB61...oadband/dp/tech-data/B001UI2FPE/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

_ think that wquld be the one.._


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Motorola is about as "major" a modem manufacturer as you're going to find.


----------



## Oogies (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks a bunch for the help guys/gals


----------

